# February 2014 Book Count



## Maxx

February 2014

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 2/1/14 on page 141
2.  Tell the Wolves I'm Home (audiobook) began 2/1/14, completed 2/8/14, 384 pages read
3.  Joyland (audiobook) began 2/9/14, completed 2/15/14, 288 pages read
4.  The Sense of an Ending (audiobook) began 2/15/14, completed 2/16/13, 163 pages read
5.  The Golem and the Jinni (guidebook) began 2/16/14, as of 2/28/14 on page 249

Pages Read in February 2014:  1084
Books Read in February 2014:  3
Pages Read in 2014:  2196
Books Read in 2014:  6


----------



## izzy

11.1 Stranded With A Billionaire by Jessica Claire (1/31-2/1)***** Super enjoyable read! I was not expecting it at all.
12.2 Beauty and The Billionaire by Jessica Claire (2/1)*****
13.3 The Wrong Billionaire's Bed by Jessica Claire (2/2-2/3)***
14.4 Spurs and Stilettos by Ashley Johnson (2/3-2/5) 
15.5 Raw by Belle Aurora (2/5-2/6)****
16.6 How To Marry A Millionaire Vampire by Kerrelyn Sparks (2/7-2/10)
17.7 Betrayal by P.A. Jones (2/10-2/11)* (ARC released 2/21)
18.8 Fall From Grace by Christine Zolendez (2/11-2/12)****
19.9 Locke and Key vol 4 (2/13)
20.10 Taking Chances by Molly McAdams (2/14-2/1**
21.11 Bully by Penelope Douglas (2/19)**
22.12 Naked by Raine Miller (2/25)***
23.13 Down London Road (2/26-2/27)
24.14 Consequences by Aletha Romig (2/10-2/--)

Books read through 2014:
Jan: 10 Feb: 23


----------



## Jaasy

30.1   Missing in Death (Novella) by J D Robb, finished reread
31.2   Fantasy in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
32.3   Indulgence in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
33.4   Possession in Death (Novella) by J D Robb, finished reread
34.5   Treachery in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
35.6   New York to Dallas by J D Robb, finished reread*****
36.7   Chaos in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
37.8   Celebrity in Death by J D Robb,finished reread
38.9   Delusion in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
39.10  Calculated in Death by J D Robb, finished reread
40.11  Thankless in Death by J D Robb, finished reread*****
41.12  Taken in Death by J D Robb, finished reread****
42.13  Standup Guy by Stuart Woods, finished****
43.14  The Cove (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
44.15  The Maze (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
45.16  The Target (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
46.17  The Edge (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
47.18  Honeybun Fever Series by Sam Cheever, finished Bk one, two
48.19  Concealed in Death by J D Robb, finished****
49.20  Eleventh Hour (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
50.21  Blindside (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
51.22  Blowout (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
52.23  Point Blank (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
53.24  Double Take (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
54.25  Tailspin (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
55.26  Knockout (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread
56.27  Whip Lash (FBI Series) by Catherine Coulter, finished reread


----------



## LauraB

*In Progress*

The Bible, NRSV, daily
A Year a With C. S. Lewis

* Completed*
1.6 Harry Potter 5
2.7 Harry Potter 6


----------



## Toby

1.6. Inspiralized: The Ultimate Guide to Spiralized Cooking by Ali Maffucci 2/4/14
2.7. The Unofficial Guide to Nutella by Michelle Fabio and Sara Rosso 2/8/14
3.8. Paleo Pizza Cookbook by M.T. Susan 2/11/14
4.9. The Pusher (An 87th Precinct Novel) by Ed Mc Bain 2/12/14
5.10. The Wheat Free Solution: Low Cost, Easy Recipes to Lose the Fat and Regain Your Life Vitality by Morgan White 2/12/14
6.11. Easy Almond Flour Recipes 2.0 - A Decadent Gluten-Free, Low-Carb Alternative To Wheat (The Easy...) by Scarlett Aphra 2/13/14
7.12. Easy Almond Flour Recipes - A Decadent Gluten-Free, Low-Carb Alternative To Wheat (The Easy Recipe) by Scarlett Aphra 2/14/14
8.13. Paleo Italian Cookbook: Healthy, Delicious, Low Carb and Gluten Free Recipes by John Jacobs 2/15/14
9.14. Danielle Walker's Against All Grain: Thankful, 20 Thanksgiving and Holiday Gluten-free an... By Danielle Walker 2/16/14
10.15. The Goldfinch by Donna Tartt 2/17/14
11.16. At Knit's End: Meditations for Women Who Knit Too Much by Stephanie Pearl-Mc Phee 2/18/14
12.17. When I Found You by Catherine Ryan Hyde 2/24/14


----------

